
The Coming Eviction Crisis: ‘It’s Hard to Pay the Bills on Nothing’ - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/09/opinion/evictions-foreclosures-covid-economy.html
======
idclip
Ironic. Were experiencing collective chocking by corporate, both in life, and
online.

No where to run. No where to hide.

